# Moving to Australia: What is the step procedure to register kid in nursery or school?



## vanmost (May 16, 2010)

Hi All:

We are moving to Australia from Qatar (Middle East) next year in March/April. We have a 3 years old son as well. He will be 4 years old in February. Currently, he is going to English nursery since Jan. 2010.

We have already decided the city and suburb, i.e. Melbourne, Meadow Heights. Now I need to register my kid in any local funded school or nursery. I don't know the procedure or rule over there. 

Can anyone guide me step by step?


----------

